# Question



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

My wife and I have been divorced since April and since then she has slept with someone we both know and have known for years.

Football season is right around the corner and every week there is a party during the game at a friends house. I want to attend the parties this year and have talked with the hosts and they are ok with that eventhough the guy she slept with is the husbands best friend and always at those parties.

What do you think about me going to the party even if he or my ex show up? If I'm capable of not making a scene, do you think I should worry about them being uncomfortable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why would you worry about THEM being uncomfortable? If you can handle it, let them deal with their own issues/feelings. You're all grown-ups.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks PBear.

I guess I just needed a little push. This is a whole new are for me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Me too, and I'm only separated (6 months last weekend). . FWIW, my wife and I have so far avoided social functions together. We have been amicable, no plans for any reconciliation though. But for things like birthdays of mutual friends, we'll usually just check with the other one to see who's interested in going. It's worked so far. For something where a trigger person might always be there, it would be more difficult. But as long as you can handle it, that's all you need to worry about, in my opinion. Especially since you were kind enough to check with the hosts.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

In my case I am guessing my ex and her bf would be far more uncomfortable in that situation than I would be, but we do not have any mutual events where we are likely to run into each other.

Personally I would be inclined to find a new group to watch the game with and just rebuild instead of getting into a situation where you have to relive the past. If it does not bother you though, go for it.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to try the first game and see how it goes. There are usually more than 10 people there and it is my only current connection to some of the people I like to see.

Basically I went into a shell for 6 months and avoided everyone but family and one or two others so getting out to see them I'm hoping is good.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Bring a date!!!!!!!!

Go have fun and have a chance to get to know some one...in fact there're 18 reg. season games, there's a good chance you may beable to meet 18 women to choose for the post season.


----------

